# KS Dropper Post Air Pressures



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

According to the owners manual (I use the Integra model), the pressure should be 100-250psi, not to exceed 250psi. 

Is there an ideal pressure setting (perhaps by the rider's weight)? 

Does adjusting the pressure change the way it functions?


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

150-250 psi is acceptable. I tend to run 200. The higher the pressure, the faster the post will return to fully extended when you activate the lever. Unless you're super lightweight, you probably won't notice much difference on the pressure required to get the saddle to go down. It's all about speed up preferences. 

-Chris


----------



## hassine abbes (Jan 18, 2021)

Hawgzilla said:


> According to the owners manual (I use the Integra model), the pressure should be 100-250psi, not to exceed 250psi.
> 
> Is there an ideal pressure setting (perhaps by
> 
> ...


----------



## hassine abbes (Jan 18, 2021)

if a put 0.5 bar in my chair bike is that okay !


----------



## hassine abbes (Jan 18, 2021)

my rock shock chair had no more air in it how much air should i put in plz in bar


----------



## hassine abbes (Jan 18, 2021)

hassine abbes said:


> my rock shock chair had no more air in it how much air should i put in plz in bar





hassine abbes said:


> my rock shock chair had no more air in it how much air should i put in plz in bar


it sayes 125 psi but i dont khnow how to coneverte bar in psi


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

125 psi = 8.6 bar


----------

